# Tailwater sauger



## saugerhawger (Mar 13, 2013)

This is for those asking about tailwater sauger tips. Sure there is still sauger in tailwaters on ohio but like walleye the really big ones have started moving to their summer hangouts slightly down stream to tribs, islands, and humps and near shoreline breaks off flats. Atleast its working for me.:t


----------



## senger (May 24, 2013)

do you think the closest deep water hangouts to the dams are best?


----------



## saugerhawger (Mar 13, 2013)

by this time of year I have started fishing bars near deep water inside bends at 1 hour before dark till about midnite its been working pretty well. after dark I fish anywhere from 10 feet deep clear to the bank. not to mention good whites have been showing themselves past two weeks. happy hooking.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Still hitting everywhere at Greenup but the bigger ones ARE downstream


----------



## saugerhawger (Mar 13, 2013)

Thanx. Daveo76 for the info on greenup. Do you know if the fishermen still having trouble with car break-ins at the platform area ? Seemed a rash of it was going on there awhile back. Happy hooking.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

I haven't heard any more complaints but that doesn't mean it isn't happening. I only take what I know I will use and don't lock up. Everyone doesn't have the luxury to do that but I take very little with me. I'd just like to thank Yarmo and Terry for getting the word out because I'd have never known about it as I fish "off" times.


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Saugerhawger, what kind of baits are you using for the sauger?


----------

